#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Nieuwe draadloze microfoons

## Podium Verhuur

WIj willen een nieuwe set draadloze microfoons kopen en we hebben besloten voor de Shure te gaan.

Natuurlijk is de Axient het beste, maar deze mag maar aan een aantal partijen verkocht worden (volgens shure NL). Een set van 4 mic's, 4 beldpacks en 4 ontvangers met de randapparatuur komt uit op ongeveer 50.000 euro. Wel een investering voor de lange termijn maar totaal niet binnen het budget.

Ook de UHF-R valt een beetje buiten het budget dat ik ervoor wil uitgeven.

Een logisch gevolg zou zijn om dan voor de de ULX zijn, maar het schijnt dat dit een verouderde technologie is. Ook zit je dan weer met de 9volt batterijen.
 De ULX-D schijnt ook ooit in NL te koop te zijn, maar volgens Shure is het systeem nog niet stabiel te zijn en vooral storing te geven op langere afstanden.

Dus dan toch voor de SLX gaan? Dit ziet er wel weer een behoorlijk budget uit. Of kan ik beter wachten op de ULX-D, op zich hebben we nog een aantal maanden voordat eventuele storingen zouden kunnen plaatsvinden.

----------


## moderator

Euhm...storingen? Wanneer je nu nieuwe sets gaat kopen dan schaf je toch niet meer in de band aan die je na jan. 2013 niet meer (optimaal) kunt gebruiken?!
Lijkt me redelijk standaard dat je nu sets koopt die je na de zenderveiling gewoon kunt blijven gebruiken.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik bedoelde meer aan te geven dat we nog een paar maanden hebben voordat overgestapt moeten zijn. UIteraard kiezen voor een freq. range die geen storingen op gaan leveren, tenminste niet voor de komende 8 jaar (zoals beloofd).
De ULX-D geeft volgens Shure NL nu nog veel storingen, maar erwacht dat men dit toch wel zal gaan oplossen. Maar de vraag is of we daar op moeten wachten.

Volgens mij kun je ook de oude freq. niet meer krijgen in NL, tenminste niet bij de echte dealers.

----------


## BJD

De ULX-P is gewoon te koop in NL. Maar staar je niet blind op shure. In het sub UHF-R segment zou ik eerder voor Sennheiser gaan. De nieuwe G3 serie is weer een flinke stap voorwaarts. Ook wat betreft degelijkheid vind ik sennheiser beter scoren dan de goedkopere shures. (plastic vs metaal)
Je kunt er geen beta87 of sm58 op kwijt, maar de 945 en 865 zijn geen slechte koppen.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

We hebben eerder de Sennheiser gehad, maar we moesten blijven bijhuren vanwege de ryders. Sennheiser wordt door mijn opdrachtgevers niet geaccepteerd.

De reden dat ik voor de ULX-D wilde gaan is vanwege de vele opties zoals het aanpassen van de gain van de zenders via de ontvanger. En vele andere opties.

De ULX-P schijnt met een verouderde technologie te werken, maar ik weet niet of dat echt oor problemen zorgt, maar op internet werd gezegd dat het niet aan te raden was deze te kopen.

Wat ik vergeten was te vermelden is dat we nog een aantal Beta 58A en 87A koppen hebben. Deze zijn overgebleven na een diefstal van een draadloos rack een paar maanden geleden.

----------


## Outline

> We hebben eerder de Sennheiser gehad, maar we moesten blijven bijhuren vanwege de ryders. Sennheiser wordt door mijn opdrachtgevers niet geaccepteerd.



Dat zit dan puur tussen de oren van jouw opdrachtgevers (het lijkt wel een Nederlands syndroom) want ik kom op de grote(re) internationale podia steeds vaker Sennheiser tegen waarbij het zelfs verrassend vaak GEEN 500-series zijn!

Dan kun je jezelf zonder problemen afvragen waarom je bij Shure te veel geld uitgeeft voor verouderde en simpelere techniek....

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Te veel geld is natuurlijk een relatief begrip, een Sennheiser kopen zou binnen ons bedrijf juist weer teveel geld zijn, omdat we het alleen kunnen gebruiken bij opdrachtgevers die slechts kijken naar het eindresultaat en niet naar de merken/types.

Je zal best gelijk kunnen hebben dat de Sennheisers beter zijn of verder ontwikkeld zijn.

Wij gebruiken voor de lowbudget klussen de 3000 serie van Audio Technica, de microfoons zijn redelijk tot goed (afhankelijk van de situatie), en de set heeft een hoop functies die je alleen terug vindt in de duurdere series van Shure. En ik denk dat de 5000 serie ook behoorlijk goed zullen, helaas heb je er in NL op dit moment niet veel aan. Hij zal niet snel terugkomen op een rider.

Maar dat is met meer dingen zo, de beste spullen zijn niet altijd de meest gevraagde spullen. Een pioneer maakt bijvoorbeeld ook niet de beste mixers, maar toch staan ze 9 van de 10 keer op de rider.

Waar het vooral omgaat is dat mijn opdrachtgevers graag een Shure willen hebben en dat ik dat graag wil blijven doen, vooral ook vanwege het feit dat er nog wat koppen over zijn. Het liefst zou ik meteen de UHF-R wil hebben, maar met 12 sejes wordt dat op dit moment te duur.

----------


## djspeakertje

Als jou opdrachtgevers zo specifiek zijn in wat ze willen hebben, dan kijk je toch op de rider en koop je die set? Als je dat niet kan betalen: bijhuren of de klus niet meer accepteren. Bovendien, je kan ook klein beginnen, koop een klein setje uit een hogere serie van Shure en vul die aan door bij te huren waar nodig. Op die manier kun je later uitbreiden en nu je kleine klusjes draaien zonder steeds in te huren. 

Reken voor de grap ook eens uit hoeveel het scheelt als je je wireless steeds inhuurt voor die paar (vaste?) klussen die eisen in plaats van dat je het zelf allemaal aanschaft.


Daan

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als jou opdrachtgevers zo specifiek zijn in wat ze willen hebben, dan kijk je toch op de rider en koop je die set?



Dat is nu precies de vraag, er word om shure gevraagd, niet om een bepaald zender / ontvanger type van shure...
Persoonlijk ben ik ook meer een sennheiser fan, maar ja. Pas nog een paar drop outs gehad met een shure, terwijl er achter het podium niets aan de hand was.

----------


## BJD

SLX zou ik in ieder geval links laten liggen. Bij spraak wordt ik helemaal benauwd van de companding van die sets. 
Er zitten voordelen en nadelen aan digitale sets: de signaalkwaliteit is vaak waanzinig goed, nauwelijks ruis, veel bandbreedte.
Het grote nadeel is de verbinding: zodra je een dropje hebt gaat zo'n set gekke dingen doen. Dan ben je direct je signaal kwijt, waar analoog het met af en toe een plopje nog doet.
Het is niet voor niets dat Shure en Sennheiser geen top-line (UHF-R/2000+ series) digitaal hebben uitgebracht. Kennelijk krijgen ze het nog niet op dat niveau goed.
2,4Ghz is helemaal een farce. Die band wordt steeds voller en voller. Indoor heb je alleen last van het wifi netwerk van de toko (soms ook vrij heftig) maar outdoor vliegen je de radiofrequenties om de oren. En daar moet jij dan nog even tussen gaan zitten.

----------


## frederic

> Dat zit dan puur tussen de oren van jouw opdrachtgevers (het lijkt wel een Nederlands syndroom) want ik kom op de grote(re) internationale podia steeds vaker Sennheiser tegen waarbij het zelfs verrassend vaak GEEN 500-series zijn!
> 
> Dan kun je jezelf zonder problemen afvragen waarom je bij Shure te veel geld uitgeeft voor verouderde en simpelere techniek....



Sorry maar dat is geen argument.  
Het mag puur tussen oren zitten wat je wil, maar als je niet hebt wat veelvuldig wordt gevraagd, speel je opdrachten kwijt.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> SLX zou ik in ieder geval links laten liggen. Bij spraak wordt ik helemaal benauwd van de companding van die sets. 
> Er zitten voordelen en nadelen aan digitale sets: de signaalkwaliteit is vaak waanzinig goed, nauwelijks ruis, veel bandbreedte.
> Het grote nadeel is de verbinding: zodra je een dropje hebt gaat zo'n set gekke dingen doen. Dan ben je direct je signaal kwijt, waar analoog het met af en toe een plopje nog doet.
> Het is niet voor niets dat Shure en Sennheiser geen top-line (UHF-R/2000+ series) digitaal hebben uitgebracht. Kennelijk krijgen ze het nog niet op dat niveau goed.
> 2,4Ghz is helemaal een farce. Die band wordt steeds voller en voller. Indoor heb je alleen last van het wifi netwerk van de toko (soms ook vrij heftig) maar outdoor vliegen je de radiofrequenties om de oren. En daar moet jij dan nog even tussen gaan zitten.



Kijk daar heb ik wat aan, dank je wel.
De SLX is dus niet een goed idee. Dan toch maar voor de ULX-P

Klein beginnen is niet echt een goede oplossing. Gemiddeld hebben onze opdrachten, waar draadlooos gewenst is door de opdrachtgever, tussen de 4 en 12 draadloze ontvangers/zenders nodig. De reden dat ik niet wil bijhuren is vanwege de tijd die je eraan kwijt bent, het uiterlijk van de spullen en het vaak niet beschikbaar hebben van de juiste spullen, waardoor je het weer bij verschillende partijen moet huren.

----------


## BJD

Om eerlijk te zijn heb ik geen ervaring met de ULX serie. Ik kwam daarmee omdat je perse shure wil maar UHF-R te duur is.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Gezien het prijsverschil zal hij wel ecter zijn dan de SLX denk ik. Maar dat wordt uittesten.

----------


## frederic

> SLX zou ik in ieder geval links laten liggen. Bij spraak wordt ik helemaal benauwd van de companding van die sets. 
> Er zitten voordelen en nadelen aan digitale sets: de signaalkwaliteit is vaak waanzinig goed, nauwelijks ruis, veel bandbreedte.
> Het grote nadeel is de verbinding: zodra je een dropje hebt gaat zo'n set gekke dingen doen. Dan ben je direct je signaal kwijt, waar analoog het met af en toe een plopje nog doet.
> Het is niet voor niets dat Shure en Sennheiser geen top-line (UHF-R/2000+ series) digitaal hebben uitgebracht. Kennelijk krijgen ze het nog niet op dat niveau goed.
> 2,4Ghz is helemaal een farce. Die band wordt steeds voller en voller. Indoor heb je alleen last van het wifi netwerk van de toko (soms ook vrij heftig) maar outdoor vliegen je de radiofrequenties om de oren. En daar moet jij dan nog even tussen gaan zitten.



Het zal er ook wel van af hangen hoever de ontvanger staat van de microfoon? 
Als de ontvanger direct op het podium staat, dan is dan op +/-10/20m. Zoveel kans op storingen zal je wel niet hebben dan.

----------


## MusicSupport

Wij hebben ervaring met alle bovengenoemde systemen.

Eerst Shure:

PGX/SLX: zelfde systeem met zelfde matige compending techniek; het verschil zit hem in de specials zoals batterij indicator en 19" monteerbaarheid.
ULX(P): systeem gebaseerd op techniek ontwikkeld ten tijde van het oudere Shure 'U' UHF (dus niet de nieuwere UHF-R) met zeer acceptabele compending, goede geluidskwaliteit en een professioneel karakter. Nadeel; verouderde techniek met 9V blokken.
ULX-D: Digitaal en puur gemaakt voor de AV presentatie en business markt. Dit zijn dus ondanks het vermoeden geen systeem bedoeld als tourende zangmicrofoonsystemen. Meer een installatie markt lijn voor professionele gebruikers (denk vooral aan de USA met zijn vele conference rooms en geloofsbeleidenis ruimtes)
UHF-R: afgezien van Axient de toplijn in huis van Shure. Retebetrouwbaar en degelijk met bijbehorende kwaliteit! 

Dit is in sommige delen van het land het systeem van keuze maar zeker niet veel beter als Sennheiser 2/3 of 5000. Wel beter en geaccepteerder dan Sennheiser EW1/3/500.

Sennheiser:

EW1/3/500 G3: Degelijke, goede, oude techniek in een nieuw jasje (3e generatie) en met handhelds echt afhankelijk van welk type microfoonkop je gebruikt in staat om een zeer goede kwaliteit te leveren. De 835 is een microfoonkop die gewoon bij wet verboden zou moeten worden. Neem de 935 of 945 en je mond valt open van het verschil en de verademing!
2000 series: Is compatible met EW100 techniek dus zegt al wel wat over de binnenzijde van de behuizing en is de profi uitvoering van EW100 (met alle respect) en wordt door veel artiesten inmiddels ingezet. Ook hier zijn de koppen weer bepalend.
3000/5000 series: voor TV werk en professionele producties. Knetterdegelijk, waardevast, betrouwbaar en goede geluidskwaliteit. Ook niet alle 3/5000 koppen zijn even fijn (check de diverse TV optredens her en der voor het verschil)

Alternatieven zijn er van Audix (compatible met diverse koppen) en ook behoorlijk betrouwbare techniek. AKG, EV, en Audio Technica, en Beyer Dynamic (met de laatste heb ik slechte ervaring m.b.t. de betrouwbaarheid)

Ik laat digitale systemen van Line6 en anderen expres uit de selectie. Het verhaal van Shure m.b.t. ULX-D was zeer duidelijk. Klankmatig onovertroffen omdat er geen compending plaats vindt maar wanneer je met zang, muziek en monitoring werkt is 2ms latency onacceptabel!

Ik verwacht wel dat Shure op de Plasa 2012 of Pro Light en Sound 2013 met een nieuwe ULX (of anders genaamde) serie gaat komen om het gat tussen instap en professioneel te dichten.

----------


## frederic

Als je effectief een draadloze SM58 (of andere shure mic) moet hebben, maar je wil met een Sennheiser zender/ ontvanger werken kun je eventueel overwegen om een SKP 300 G3 op een sm58 te pluggen.

----------


## daviddewaard

De SLX series vind ik echt klinken alsof er een natte krant in de kop zit,  
compleet plat gecompressed geluid.
Heb laatst paar x met de ULX-D gewerkt en de klankkwaliteit is echt super.

----------


## Outline

> 2,4Ghz is helemaal een farce. Die band wordt steeds voller en voller. Indoor heb je alleen last van het wifi netwerk van de toko (soms ook vrij heftig) maar outdoor vliegen je de radiofrequenties om de oren. En daar moet jij dan nog even tussen gaan zitten.



Daarom zou ik zelf iets in de 600MHz-range aanschaffen. 2.4GHz zit vol met oa de eerder genoemde WiFi-meuk en 1.8GHz zou ik persoonlijk ook niet aan beginnen ivm mobieltjes en alle andere ellende die hier zit (Jammer voor Sennheiser). Wie ooit bedacht dat wij op die banden veilig zijn, moeten ze ook de 1e de beste kogel geven!...





> Sorry maar dat is geen argument.  
> Het mag puur tussen oren zitten wat je wil, maar als je niet hebt wat veelvuldig wordt gevraagd, speel je opdrachten kwijt.



De grap is dat ik toch ook opvallend vaak de zin: 'GEEN SHURE!!!' op riders en wensenlijstjes tegen ben gekomen. Het is maar net hoe merkgeil of slim je bent.

Steven maakt overigens een interressant punt wat ik in zijn quote zal onderstrepen!





> Kijk daar heb ik wat aan, dank je wel.
> De SLX is dus niet een goed idee. Dan toch maar voor de ULX-P



ULX-P is zelfs afgeleid van de oeroude UC. Dan heb je het dus over techniek  van halverwege de jaren '90 waar je nu nog de volle mep voor mag betalen!

Wat de ULX-P meer heeft zijn oa de display e.d. De gebruikte zend/ontvang-techniek is verder gewoon compleet gelijk aan de oude UC. Zie hieronder ook het verhaal over de PGX/SLX





> Het zal er ook wel van af hangen hoever de ontvanger staat van de microfoon? 
> Als de ontvanger direct op het podium staat, dan is dan op +/-10/20m. Zoveel kans op storingen zal je wel niet hebben dan.



Niks zo onvoorspelbaar als drop-outs!

Ik heb het ooit een keer meegemaakt (geen eigen productie overigens) dat de kopersectie van een orkest het signaal volledig blokkeerde.De vlagjes waren om een of andere reden achter het orkest gezet waardoor dus de hele kopersectie er voor zat. Dat had merkbaar invloed op de ontvangst. Halverwege zijn de vlaggen links en rechts van het orkest gezet en het probleem was over.





> Wij hebben ervaring met alle bovengenoemde systemen.
> 
> Eerst Shure:
> 
> PGX/SLX: zelfde systeem met zelfde matige compending techniek; het verschil zit hem in de specials zoals batterij indicator en 19" monteerbaarheid.
> ULX(P): systeem gebaseerd op techniek ontwikkeld ten tijde van het oudere Shure 'U' UHF (dus niet de nieuwere UHF-R) met zeer acceptabele compending, goede geluidskwaliteit en een professioneel karakter. Nadeel; verouderde techniek met 9V blokken.
> ULX-D: Digitaal en puur gemaakt voor de AV presentatie en business markt. Dit zijn dus ondanks het vermoeden geen systeem bedoeld als tourende zangmicrofoonsystemen. Meer een installatie markt lijn voor professionele gebruikers (denk vooral aan de USA met zijn vele conference rooms en geloofsbeleidenis ruimtes)
> UHF-R: afgezien van Axient de toplijn in huis van Shure. Retebetrouwbaar en degelijk met bijbehorende kwaliteit! 
> 
> ...



PGX en SLX zijn qua techniek inderdaad compleet hetzelfde. Je betaalt extra voor oa de behuizing, display en losse antenne's van de SLX. Als je twijfelt tussen de 2 en je hebt de extra's van de SLX niet nodig, dan kun je zonder problemen voor de PGX gaan.

Waarom lukt het Sennheiser wel om een systeem te ontworpen wat (in basis) al jaren hetzelfde is en nog steeds voldoet? Waarbij het interessantse natuurlijk is dat een 100-serie in zend/ontvang en klank hetzelfde is als de 500/550 en de huidige 1000/2000-serie.

Wat Steven wel terecht zegt is dat de kop een wereld van verschil maakt. Ik heb zelf enkele 1945-setjes gehad en daar heeft de gemiddelde Beta58 het toch echt moeilijk mee.

Overigens ben ik het niet met Steven eens dat de 100/300/500-serie slechter zou zijn dan de gemiddelde Shure-set. Zodra je de UHF-R erbij pakt: OK. ULX-P wil ik over discussiëren. Maar daaronder (SLX en down): Nee.

Wat ik eerder aanhaalde: Ik zie zeer regelmatig de grote wereldnamen met een Sennheiser op een podium staan waarbij ik aanteken dat dit zeer vaak setjes uit de EW-serie zijn. Mevr. Swissbeats (Alicia Keys) heeft ik weet niet hoe lang met een EW300-serie met 935 kop gewerkt. Keane had/heeft EW500 met ook de 935. FooFighters ook.

Ook wel grappig is dat de (iig de G2) EW-serie in de USA gemaakt wordt/werd. Kijk maar eens goed wat er op staat.

Wat ook tekenend is, is dat Sennheiser al jarenlang de verkooptopper is in IEM. Zegt natuurlijk ook wat.

EV heel lang geleden en die schijnen ook zeer goed en niet duur te zijn te zijn. Beyer Dynamic is een drama sinds ze met Mipro samenwerken. Daarvoor was het zeer OK. De rest van de merken die Steven noemt, heb ik geen ervaring mee. Wat dat betreft kent NL maar 2 merken...

Ik mag voor Shure hopen dat ze nu eindelijk eens met wat nieuws in de onderste regionen komen. En dan wel iets wat ook van fatsoenlijke kwaliteit is. Want als je nu fatsoenlijke Shure's wil, kom je eigenlijk altijd bij de UHF-R uit....





> Als je effectief een draadloze SM58 (of andere shure mic) moet hebben, maar je wil met een Sennheiser zender/ ontvanger werken kun je eventueel overwegen om een SKP 300 G3 op een sm58 te pluggen.



Met zo'n opmerking versterk je bij mij weer heel erg de indruk dat je niet helemaal begrijpt wat wel en niet kan en dus buiten je niveau aan het praten bent!

Maar als JIJ echt persé een draadloze Shure op een Sennheiser ontvanger wil: Pilot op de Sennheiser uitzetten, frequentie opzoeken en gaan met die banaan!

Die noodgreep heb ik al eens moeten toepassen waarbij ik even sterk wil benadrukken dat die Shure (uit de UHF-R serie) lekkerder klonk op de Sennheiser EW100G2-ontvanger dan op de originele Shure. Dat zijn van die momentjes waarop je jezelf afvraagt waarom je (klank technisch gezien) ook maar 1 cent aan Shure zou uitgeven....

Voor iedereen die over de materialen beschikt: Doe de test en overtuig jezelf!

----------


## showband

het is nu nog wat vroeg. Maar ik draai nu inmiddels al enkele jaren op WiFi via line-6. Ik had een van de eerste en nog steeds het goekoopste model. Als vergelijking heb ik zowat alles in mijn bezit gehad. nady, AKG, sennheiser enz. Ik bezit nog steeds 7 EW setjes die wekelijks dienst doen.

Wat WiFi betreft.
De line-6 klinkt by far het beste. En ik moet de eerste dropout nog tegenkomen. JA, je hebt vertraging van wat miliseconden. Maar als je over het toneel een paar meter van je versterker wegloopt heb je dat ook. (En een gitaarsynthesizer of harmonizer op de zang vertraagt ook. En veel mensen werken met echo op de microfoon enz)

De digitale overdracht echter is zo veel beter dan companding analoog. man man. Voor een prikkie. Ik praat over de sub 1400euro categorie.

Voor een verhuurder is het nu te vroeg. Maar als eenmaal de frequenties de schroothoop op zijn. En er waarschijnlijk een bloedbad op de laatste bruikbare frequenties ontstaat bij optredens. Dan denk ik echt dat de ontwikkeling van wifi-achtigen een enorme schop onder de reet gaat krijgen. Omdat het werkt en omdat het goedkoop is. Ik weet niet of je er ooit 20 van naast elkaar kan gebruiken op een betrouwbare manier. Maar er zijn weinig bands die meer dan een stuk of tien zenders nodig hebben. Persoonlijk kan ik mij ook niet voorstellen dat er achter de schermen door de grote jongens niet al producten in die richting gemaakt worden.

Kortom we zitten nu in een leeg gebied tussen de aankondiging van een vet zenderprobleem en de introductie van duidelijke antwoorden uit de industrie. Ik verwacht echt dat WiFi niet te snel moet worden afgeschreven voor de kleinverbruiker. Eenvoudig omdat ik er gewoon objectief prima ervaringen mee heb.

----------


## frederic

> Met zo'n opmerking versterk je bij mij weer heel erg de indruk dat je niet helemaal begrijpt wat wel en niet kan en dus buiten je niveau aan het praten bent!
> 
> Maar als JIJ echt persé een draadloze Shure op een Sennheiser ontvanger wil: Pilot op de Sennheiser uitzetten, frequentie opzoeken en gaan met die banaan!
> 
> Die noodgreep heb ik al eens moeten toepassen waarbij ik even sterk wil benadrukken dat die Shure (uit de UHF-R serie) lekkerder klonk op de Sennheiser EW100G2-ontvanger dan op de originele Shure. Dat zijn van die momentjes waarop je jezelf afvraagt waarom je (klank technisch gezien) ook maar 1 cent aan Shure zou uitgeven....
> 
> Voor iedereen die over de materialen beschikt: Doe de test en overtuig jezelf!




Waarin je weer eens zeer duidelijk maakt dat je jij niet leest wat er staat, en moedwillig mij wil zwart maken.

Er staat daar niet dat ik_ persé een draadloze shure op een sennheisser ontvanger wil. 
_Ik zeg dat het alleen een oplossing *kan (overwegen)* zijn, wanneer andere met een shure microfoon afkomen, wanneer je enkel een sennheiserontvanger hebt. 
En wat jij voorsteld met de pilot uitzetten en handmatig de frequentie opzoeken, dit is een bric en brac oplossing.





> De grap is dat ik toch ook opvallend vaak de zin: 'GEEN SHURE!!!' op riders en wensenlijstjes tegen ben gekomen. Het is maar net hoe merkgeil of slim je bent.
> 
> Steven maakt overigens een interressant punt wat ik in zijn quote zal onderstrepen!



Weer zo een voorbeeld van iets wat ik niet schrijf. Ik vermeld nergens Shure of gelijk wel ander merk.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb enige tijd ook dezelfde overwegingen moeten maken.

Mijn mening is dat indien je geen Shure UHF-R budget hebt, je met Sennheiser EW G3 veel beter af bent. 
Ik heb deze keuze ook gemaakt en ben zeer tevreden over mijn EW500 G3 sets met 945 en 965 koppen. Deze laatste kunnen zich in mijn oren echt wel meten met de KSM9 van Shure.

De lagere series van Shure zijn gewoon niet goed genoeg in mijn ogen. ULX is dan misschien nog wel de minst slimme aankoop, stuk duurder dan SLX, maar in mijn ogen en oren niet beter.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> De SLX series vind ik echt klinken alsof er een natte krant in de kop zit,  
> compleet plat gecompressed geluid.
> Heb laatst paar x met de ULX-D gewerkt en de klankkwaliteit is echt super.



Nu ben ik wel heel ebnieuwd geworden waar je met deze ontvangers/zenders hebt gewerkt. Ik begreep namelijk van Shure NL dat ze in europa nog niet uitgeleverd mogen worden. Als dit nu niet waar blijkt te zijn dan ga ik hem er zeker mee confronteren. Ik zou hem namelijkz elf wel een keer ergens willen testen.

----------


## Lieven

> Met zo'n opmerking versterk je bij mij weer heel erg de indruk dat je niet helemaal begrijpt wat wel en niet kan en dus buiten je niveau aan het praten bent!
> 
> Maar als JIJ echt persé een draadloze Shure op een Sennheiser ontvanger wil: Pilot op de Sennheiser uitzetten, frequentie opzoeken en gaan met die banaan!
> 
> Die noodgreep heb ik al eens moeten toepassen waarbij ik even sterk wil benadrukken dat die Shure (uit de UHF-R serie) lekkerder klonk op de Sennheiser EW100G2-ontvanger dan op de originele Shure. Dat zijn van die momentjes waarop je jezelf afvraagt waarom je (klank technisch gezien) ook maar 1 cent aan Shure zou uitgeven....
> 
> Voor iedereen die over de materialen beschikt: Doe de test en overtuig jezelf!



Outline ik moet hier Frederic wel gelijk geven.
IK denk dat JIJ niet weet waarover je het hebt. Het voorstel van Frederic is niet een draadloze handheld van Shure gebruiken op een Sennheiser ontvanger maar op een gewone SM58 een draadloze SKP 300 G3( zoek eens op op internet aub) inpluggen.
Dit werkt goed en je behoud de SM58 klank maar met de Sennheiser betrouwbaarheid.Wat de bedoeling is van de topic starter.

Lieven

----------


## daviddewaard

> Nu ben ik wel heel ebnieuwd geworden waar je met deze ontvangers/zenders hebt gewerkt. Ik begreep namelijk van Shure NL dat ze in europa nog niet uitgeleverd mogen worden. Als dit nu niet waar blijkt te zijn dan ga ik hem er zeker mee confronteren. Ik zou hem namelijkz elf wel een keer ergens willen testen.



zijn volgens mij al wel meerdere bedrijven die ze hebben..
ben ze in ieder geval laatst al paar keer op festivals tegen gekomen.
Discovery heeft ze in ieder geval staan heb er daar ook mee gewerkt.
vind de klant kwaliteit voor een digitale ontvanger erg goed, de nieuwe AKG dsm700 vind ik erg digitaal kinken en dat is bij de shure ULX-d niet het geval.
had naast de ULX-d ook de SLX en  ULX op dezelfde klus staan en de ULX-d kwam er met vlag en wimpel bovenuit in klankkwaliteit

----------


## MusicSupport

> Overigens ben ik het niet met Steven eens dat de 100/300/500-serie slechter zou zijn dan de gemiddelde Shure-set. Zodra je de UHF-R erbij pakt: OK. ULX-P wil ik over discussiëren. Maar daaronder (SLX en down): Nee.



Dat bedoel ik eigenlijk niet. Die opmerking had meer betrekking op de commerciële acceptatie en wat beter wordt geacht in de markt en dus meer verhuurd. Dit had niet als mijn mening moeten overkomen. 
Met headsets verhuur ik eigenlijk altijd alles op Sennheiser. Qua handhelds doet de UHF-R het het beste in de verhuur bij ons. Vooral de KSM9 is draadloos echt een dijk van een microfoon.

Sennheiser heeft daar wel degelijke vergelijkbare of wellicht betere gear tegenover staan.

Ennuh; heren geen ruzie maken. Ik denk ook dat de suggestie van frederic een goede suggestie was. Dat het er niet uit ziet is duidelijk maar het werkt wel.

Al lezend kom ik tot de conclusie dat Shure geen goed alternatief heeft voor het kwalitatieve EW100 G3 systeem zeker wanneer de 945 of beter worden ingezet. 

(Daarbij wil ik wel vermelden dat de 965 of 865 mij echter weer niet kan bekoren door het te grote proximity effect. De Beta87A en zeker de KSM9 zijn veel geraffineerder; echter wordt dat dan weer zonder UHF-R teniet gedaan.)

@ david: Volgens mij is ULX-D nog nergens uitgeleverd. En als je dan toch een van de weinigen zou zijn die het wel zou hebben dan vermeld je dat toch op je website of prijslijst?
ULX-D is in mijn optiek een ongelukkig gekozen naam want het is niet de opvolger van ULX-S/P zoals de naam en de marketing doen vermoeden. Ze hadden het beter DLX kunnen noemen of WLX ofzo. 

@showband; die latency met digitale systemen is met in-ears echt niet acceptabel. Dan kun je echt niet meer timen als muzikant of zanger(es). Op een live stage met monitors is het werkbaar; zoals jij zelf al jaren ervaart en betrouwbaar en van goede geluidskwaliteit. Maar die doorbraak die jij verwacht komt er niet. Anders had bijvoorbeeld Shure nooit zoveel R&D geld in Axient gestoken en had Sennheiser ook wel een digitaal alternatief gehad. 

Vergeet overigens niet dat er ook nog PGX-D bestaat!

----------


## NesCio01

> WIj willen een nieuwe set draadloze microfoons kopen en we hebben besloten voor de Shure te gaan.
> Dus dan toch voor de SLX gaan? Dit ziet er wel weer een behoorlijk budget uit. Of kan ik beter wachten op de ULX-D, op zich hebben we nog een aantal maanden voordat eventuele storingen zouden kunnen plaatsvinden.



Als ik het zo lees gaat je vraag over heel veel euri?
De keus is nl. al gemaakt: het wordt Shure.
Echter, ga je voor plastic met dito uitstraling
of kies je toch voor een betere uitstraling met 
daarbij een betere kwaliteit?

Als jij wel de kwaliteit mag kiezen, maar niet het merk, van je opdrachtgevers,
dan moet je dus kijken naar de kosten en de baten.
Hiernaast komt wel te staan dat je wellicht klussen kwijt raakt als de
goedkope meuk niet klinkt of stoort.

Ik kies dan voor de duurdere optie, hoewel - omdat ik wel zelf mijn merk
kies - mijn keuze Sennheiser is.
Wel met vlaggen, (actieve) antennespliters en multiconnectores (LK).

In jouw geval: dan dus toch de UHF - R, zo niet, sja dan idd toch Sennheiser.

Sterkte met wikken en wegen.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Dank jullie wel allemaal, Met deze discussie in mijn achterhoofd hebben we vandaag besloten te wachten met de aanschaf en dan uiteindelijk toch te gaan voor de UHF-R. Morgen nog wel een demo met de diverse types, maar ik verwacht niet dat mijn mening daardoor veranderd.

Oveer de SLX hoor ik de meest uiteenlopende verhalen van ontzettend goed tot vreselijk slecht. En juist hierdoor lijkt het me niet een goede keus, ik wil niet onderuit gaan op de zenders/ontvangers.

Van de ULX heb ik tot nu toe alleen maar slechte reacties gekregen (zelfs van Shure NL), dus deze gaat het ook niet worden. 

Dus blijft er maar 1 optie over en dat is de UHF-R, ik ga namelijk niet knutselen met diverse merken.

Ook voor de low budget klussen is de keus weer gemaakt, hier gaan we gewoon weer de 3000 serie nemen van Audio Technica. Vooral omdat we hier alle combiners en ass. nog van hebben.

Bedankt allemaal voor de informatie en het meedenken.

----------


## Outline

> Waarin je weer eens zeer duidelijk maakt dat je jij niet leest wat er staat, en moedwillig mij wil zwart maken.
> 
> Er staat daar niet dat ik_ persé een draadloze shure op een sennheisser ontvanger wil. 
> _Ik zeg dat het alleen een oplossing *kan (overwegen)* zijn, wanneer andere met een shure microfoon afkomen, wanneer je enkel een sennheiserontvanger hebt. 
> En wat jij voorsteld met de pilot uitzetten en handmatig de frequentie opzoeken, dit is een bric en brac oplossing.
> 
> 
> Weer zo een voorbeeld van iets wat ik niet schrijf. Ik vermeld nergens Shure of gelijk wel ander merk.



Het staat er misschien een beetje ongelukkig maar dat komt vooral omdat jouw oplossing (een plug-on) je helemaal klussen gaat kosten en dat je, als je dat weet uit ervaring, nog niet eens als oplossing wil bedenken omdat het simpelweg helemaal niet geaccepteerd wordt. Daarbij is het gewoon een uiterst knullige manier van werken. In de Pro-wereld ken ik geen een bedrijf dat op die manier werkt, simpelweg omdat je klanten het niet pikken.

BTW: Heb je wel eens zo'n samengestelde combi in je handen gehad en gebruikt? Het is een regelrecht drama qua gewicht, handling, balans enz.

Daarbij: Een SM58? In de hoek waar we het hier over hebben hoef je niet met minder dan een Beta58 aan te komen. Wat mij betreft (en ik weet zeker dat er hier een hoop anderen hetzelfde over denken) is de SM58 alleen maar goed voor 1 ding: Het enigzins acceptabel laten klinken van mensen die absoluut niet kunnen zingen. We zeggen niet voor niks: Door een SM58 klinken we allemaal hetzelfde: Alsof we onder een dikke stapel dekens liggen.

De optie die ik aandraag is inderdaad ook niet handig maar kan wel waarbij, zoals ik al eerder heb vermeld, die Shure ineens stukken beter klinkt! Dus hoe goed is Shure dan eigenlijk? Wat mij betreft dus niet. 

Ik bedoel, je moet een noodgreep toepassen omdat iemand vergeten is de 3e Sennheiser staaf in de kist te stoppen en je toevallig nog wel een UHF-R bij hebt. Kan gebeuren. Maar er dan op zo'n manier achter komen dat die véél goedkopere Sennheiser ontvanger die Shure echt opvallend stukken beter kan laten klinken... Dan ga je je toch echt achter de oren krabben waarom je zo veel zou willen betalen voor een product van een bedrijf wat niet het volle potentieel uit zijn zijn eigen producten haalt!

Dat laatste gaat over een opmerking van jou dat je moet hebben wat er op een rider staat. Ik geef aan dat (omdat dit topic over Shure gaat) ook regelmatig tegenkom dat Shure geen optie is. Context van het topic.





> Outline ik moet hier Frederic wel gelijk geven.
> IK denk dat JIJ niet weet waarover je het hebt. Het voorstel van Frederic is niet een draadloze handheld van Shure gebruiken op een Sennheiser ontvanger maar op een gewone SM58 een draadloze SKP 300 G3( zoek eens op op internet aub) inpluggen.
> Dit werkt goed en je behoud de SM58 klank maar met de Sennheiser betrouwbaarheid.Wat de bedoeling is van de topic starter.
> 
> Lieven



Zie hierboven.





> Dat bedoel ik eigenlijk niet. Die opmerking had meer betrekking op de commerciële acceptatie en wat beter wordt geacht in de markt en dus meer verhuurd. Dit had niet als mijn mening moeten overkomen. 
> Met headsets verhuur ik eigenlijk altijd alles op Sennheiser. Qua handhelds doet de UHF-R het het beste in de verhuur bij ons. Vooral de KSM9 is draadloos echt een dijk van een microfoon.
> 
> Sennheiser heeft daar wel degelijke vergelijkbare of wellicht betere gear tegenover staan.
> 
> Ennuh; heren geen ruzie maken. Ik denk ook dat de suggestie van frederic een goede suggestie was. Dat het er niet uit ziet is duidelijk maar het werkt wel.
> 
> Al lezend kom ik tot de conclusie dat Shure geen goed alternatief heeft voor het kwalitatieve EW100 G3 systeem zeker wanneer de 945 of beter worden ingezet. 
> 
> ...



Ik vond het al zo vreemd aangezien jullie toch een aardige sloot Sennheiser in de verhuur hebben! Het kwam op mij iig wel als jouw mening over...

De conclusie van mij (maar ook van jou?) is dus: Als je geen UHF-R centen hebt, kun je beter voor Sennheiser gaan. Kun je daar mee leven? En dan met de opmerking dat het of een 935/945-kop moet zijn of een goede headset (Countryman bv.)

Dom van Shure dat ze al jaren zo'n gat laten vallen. In dat verband verwijs ik graag naar onderstaande waarbij je het type van de microfoon mag vervangen voor een serie in het draadloze segmant van Shure. De strekking van het verhaal blijft hetzelfde.

Wat betreft acceptatie enzovoort: Je weet net zo goed als ik dat dit land zo merkengeil als de pest is en voornamelijk uit mensen bestaat die graag de grote jongens/namen na willen doen. Laten we wel wezen: Iedere C-artiest eist tegenwoordig min of meer een KSM9. Waarom? "Omdat die-en-die 'm ook gebruikt en omdat ik mezelf net zo goed en zelfs beter vind."

Nou, uit ervaring (we hebben hier een van de 1e KSM9 op UHF-R in NL) kan ik je melden dat het een geweldige microfoon is ZOLANG je een goede stem hebt. Even een minder dagje is perfect hoorbaar, net als de rest. Geen eerlijkere staaf dan een KSM9!

Als je dan een slimme artiest bent, ken je je beperkingen en weet je of je 'm wel of niet moet gebruiken. Maar omdat ze allemaal graag groot doen, willen ze een KSM9. En als ze dan op hun bek gaan omdat het door hun eigen kutstem niet klinkt, weet jij wel wie het weer gedaan heeft....

Zoals ik al zei: Als je het type van de microfoon vervangt voor een serie uit het draadloze segment van Shure, dan blijft de strekking van het verhaal perfect overeind.

----------


## chippie

Ik zou niet weten wat er mis is met de ULX-D.
Heb er toch niets van gemerkt dat het signaal zou wegvallen op grotere afstand, anders log periodic ontvangst antenne gebruiken
Het is zelfs zo dat we er Sennheiser HSP-4 (cardio) op hebben hangen. (Mix Shure en Sennheiser)
Dus niet exclusief merk geil. Diezelfde avond ook even de DPA (omni) erop gehangen. Was niet aan te horen maar goesting is koop.
Setjes ULX-D worden wel uitgeleverd hier in het zuiden en ook in de juiste frequentieband voor 2013. (Dacht G50 versie, kanaal 27 en 29)

Hebben ook andere sets bekeken maar er waren nog duurdere en goedkopere sets.
Belangrijk is de juiste freq. te kiezen voor de toekomst. Er worden nu vele sets aangeboden op de tweede hands markt die in 2013 mijn inziens niet meer te gebruiken zijn zonder storing. (Maar wie ben ik)

----------


## Podium Verhuur

ZOu je mij dan een linkje van het bedrijf willen sturen die ze verkoopt? Ik heb gezocht maar kan ze nergens vinden. HEt is trouwens Shure zelf die zegt dat ze op grotere afstanden veel storing geven,

----------


## frederic

> ZOu je mij dan een linkje van het bedrijf willen sturen die ze verkoopt? Ik heb gezocht maar kan ze nergens vinden. HEt is trouwens Shure zelf die zegt dat ze op grotere afstanden veel storing geven,



2
Ik zie veel aankondigingen, maar nergens concrete prijzen.

----------


## frederic

Kan iemand  eens de nodige frequentiebanden quoten, om save te zitten vanaf 2013?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Nou, uit ervaring (we hebben hier een van de 1e KSM9 op UHF-R in NL) kan ik je melden dat het een geweldige microfoon is ZOLANG je een goede stem hebt. Even een minder dagje is perfect hoorbaar, net als de rest. Geen eerlijkere staaf dan een KSM9!



Mijn ervaring is dat de KSM9 een fantastische microfoon is voor bepaalde stemmen, máár ook een verschrikkelijke microfoon voor (relatief veel) andere stemmen...
Ik heb laatst met een setje van 4 stuks KSM9 (in combinatie met UHF-R) gewerkt voor een beoordelingsavond van het conservatorium. Je hebt dan te maken met een stuk of 20 verschillende vocalisten.

Ik merkte die avond dat er een paar (vrouwen) waren die echt waanzinnig klonken i.c.m. KSM9, het merendeel oké/niets bijzonders, en een aantal ronduit verschrikkelijk (zeer irritant op bepaalde frequenties die zeer versterkt werden). Dus ja KSM9 is geweldig voor een zanger(es) wiens stem erbij past, maar ik zou het geen universeel bruikbare microfoon willen noemen. Dan toch liever een beta58 (veel universeler bruikbaar!).

Groeten Hugo

----------


## rdreiers

SLX heeft als nadeel dat je deze maar 10 dB kan dippen, als je iemand hebt die gas geeft met zingen, clip clip en hoorbaar dat het niet lekker meer gaat.
ULX heeft dit probleem niet, echter ga je naar 9v ipv penlites, moet in mijn ogen niet doorslaggevend zijn voor de keuze.

Ik zelf gebruikt SKM 5000 met MD 5235 Kapsels, nog geen zang gehad wat een probleem opleverde.
Voor spraak pak ik dan de ME 5005 kop.
Headset, SK50 met DPA 4088, ook dit gaat super.

Nog niemand gehad die kwam, ik moet shure hebben.

Vergeet niet dat je de combi skm5000/MD5235 ook steeds vaker op TV ziet.

Richard

----------


## showband

> @showband; die latency met digitale systemen is met in-ears echt niet acceptabel. Dan kun je echt niet meer timen als muzikant of zanger(es). Op een live stage met monitors is het werkbaar; zoals jij zelf al jaren ervaart en betrouwbaar en van goede geluidskwaliteit. Maar die doorbraak die jij verwacht komt er niet. Anders had bijvoorbeeld Shure nooit zoveel R&D geld in Axient gestoken en had Sennheiser ook wel een digitaal alternatief gehad.



goed punt.
hoe dat met in-ears gaat weet ik eigenlijk niet.
Ik ken wel de verwarring als je op een conventionele set spelend door de zaal gaat. Dan wordt het steeds moeilijker om je spel synchroon met de band te houden. De motoriek moet steeds verder voor lopen op het gehoor. 

Ik kan mij voorstellen dat een te grote vertraging een aanslag is op je spel. Of dat je er gewoon moe van wordt. Niet voor niets refereer ik aan gitaarsynthesizers. Die vertragen bij pitch to midi vele malen meer dan een WiFi zender. En puur om die reden kan 2/3 er daarom niet op spelen.

dus het zou kunnen zijn dat het niet gaat, hoewel ik de vertraging op de gitaar eigenlijk niet merk tijdens het spelen.

Als de gebruikers het massaal niet gaan accepteren gaat het in ieder geval geen verhuursucces worden haha

Overigens de latency van computers thuis bij de muzikanten is ook al jaren een twistpunt. Maar er worden niet minder sequencers mee verkocht zullen we maar zeggen. Ook de weerstand tegen layers op digi mengtafels neemt snel af. Dus het kan volgens mij alle kanten op. De acceptatie van heilige huisjes veranderd ook naarmate de potemonaie geraakt wordt.

Als ik straks geen werkende UHF band ga vinden en goede zenders worden schrikbarend duur. Dan zou ik best wat miliseconden accepteren voor een in-ear set op wifi.
als het niet kan zoals het moet... enzo. Maar wij huren/verhuren die dingen niet. Het is eigen gebruik. Dat maakt alles wel anders. De prijzen van 2013-bestendige sets vind ik echter best hoog.

best mooi verschijnsel.
terwijl de mengtafel+effecten elk jaar goedkoper worden en meer kunnen gaat de prijs van betrouwbare zendertechniek elk jaar omhoog.
Mijn eerste (VHF) nady kostte 160gulden en heeft nooit gehapert. Nu zit ik, net als iedereen, met zweet tussen de bilnaad wat er na de frequentieveiling gaat gebeuren.

----------


## MusicSupport

> De conclusie van mij (maar ook van jou?) is dus: Als je geen UHF-R centen hebt, kun je beter voor Sennheiser gaan. Kun je daar mee leven? En dan met de opmerking dat het of een 935/945-kop moet zijn of een goede headset (Countryman bv.)
> 
> Dom van Shure dat ze al jaren zo'n gat laten vallen. In dat verband verwijs ik graag naar onderstaande waarbij je het type van de microfoon mag vervangen voor een serie in het draadloze segmant van Shure. De strekking van het verhaal blijft hetzelfde.
> 
> Wat betreft acceptatie enzovoort: Je weet net zo goed als ik dat dit land zo merkengeil als de pest is en voornamelijk uit mensen bestaat die graag de grote jongens/namen na willen doen. Laten we wel wezen: Iedere C-artiest eist tegenwoordig min of meer een KSM9. Waarom? "Omdat die-en-die 'm ook gebruikt en omdat ik mezelf net zo goed en zelfs beter vind."
> 
> Nou, uit ervaring (we hebben hier een van de 1e KSM9 op UHF-R in NL) kan ik je melden dat het een geweldige microfoon is ZOLANG je een goede stem hebt. Even een minder dagje is perfect hoorbaar, net als de rest. Geen eerlijkere staaf dan een KSM9!
> 
> Als je dan een slimme artiest bent, ken je je beperkingen en weet je of je 'm wel of niet moet gebruiken. Maar omdat ze allemaal graag groot doen, willen ze een KSM9. En als ze dan op hun bek gaan omdat het door hun eigen kutstem niet klinkt, weet jij wel wie het weer gedaan heeft....
> ...



Agree, agree, agree. Hoewel ik dan ULX-P niet zo snel links zou laten liggen als ik persee Shure zou willen. 
Shure dwingt af tot de aanschaf van UHF-R en dat is spijtig voor diegene die het niet kunnen betalen en goed voor diegenen die het professioneel verhuren (dit vraagt de markt gelukkig nog wel) 
De EW1/3/500 serie is ijzersterk met de goede koppen en zeker met een professionele 2000 lijn doe je ook een goede investering.

@ showband: Als iedereen met dezelfde latency in-ear gaat dan is er niks aan de hand  :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> Agree, agree, agree. Hoewel ik dan ULX-P niet zo snel links zou laten liggen als ik persee Shure zou willen. 
> Shure dwingt af tot de aanschaf van UHF-R en dat is spijtig voor diegene die het niet kunnen betalen en goed voor diegenen die het professioneel verhuren (dit vraagt de markt gelukkig nog wel) 
> De EW1/3/500 serie is ijzersterk met de goede koppen en zeker met een professionele 2000 lijn doe je ook een goede investering.
> 
> @ showband: *Als iedereen met dezelfde latency in-ear gaat dan is er niks aan de hand*



Zolang ze voor de persoon die moet zingen niet hoorbaar is, niet neen.

----------


## MusicSupport

Gekke Shure mannetjes: http://www.prosoundweb.com/article/s..._ulx-d_series/

----------


## Podium Verhuur

klinkt goed, snap alleen niet dat ze niet eerst de bugs eruit halen en ze gewoon gaan verkopen.

----------


## chippie

> ZOu je mij dan een linkje van het bedrijf willen sturen die ze verkoopt? Ik heb gezocht maar kan ze nergens vinden. HEt is trouwens Shure zelf die zegt dat ze op grotere afstanden veel storing geven,



AED Store in België

----------


## chippie

Kanaal 27 en 29 voor Shure de G51. http://www.shure.com/idc/groups/tech...l_guide_ug.pdf
Kijk even helemaal achter in het document. G50 470-534MHz.

----------


## Blacknoise

> Kan iemand  eens de nodige frequentiebanden quoten, om save te zitten vanaf 2013?



TV Kanaal 39 t/m 41 (614MHz tot 638MHz) is door de overheid aangewezen als gebied wat het huidig kanaal 63 moet gaan vervangen. 
In principe kan je in Nederland van 470MHz tot 790MHz je zenders gebruiken, je moet alleen wel rekening houden met digitale televisie.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> TV Kanaal 39 t/m 41 (614MHz tot 638MHz) is door de overheid aangewezen als gebied wat het huidig kanaal 63 moet gaan vervangen. 
> In principe kan je in Nederland van 470MHz tot 790MHz je zenders gebruiken, je moet alleen wel rekening houden met digitale televisie.



Hmm, ik krijg het idee dat als je meerdere / veel systemen in de lucht wilt houden, je dan beter je systemen ook kunt spreiden over de verschillende banden. Dus wat in de aangewezen (614-638) band, maar ook eventueel wat in banden eronder en daarboven. Je hebt dan misschien wel meer kans op digitale tv, maar altijd ook wel wat ruimte, die je wel kunt gebruiken.

----------


## LVG

> zijn volgens mij al wel meerdere bedrijven die ze hebben..
> ben ze in ieder geval laatst al paar keer op festivals tegen gekomen.
> Discovery heeft ze in ieder geval staan heb er daar ook mee gewerkt.
> vind de klant kwaliteit voor een digitale ontvanger erg goed, de nieuwe AKG dsm700 vind ik erg digitaal kinken en dat is bij de shure ULX-d niet het geval.
> had naast de ULX-d ook de SLX en  ULX op dezelfde klus staan en de ULX-d kwam er met vlag en wimpel bovenuit in klankkwaliteit




Ik kan david ze verhaal bevestigen. Sterker nog ik heb er o.a. vorige week, gisteren mee gewerkt en vandaag weer op diverse locaties
De kwaliteit van het audio signaal is echt super! En de mogelijkheden ook zoals de gains van je zender aan passen op de ontvanger (ideaal als je zoals ik gisteren bij kraantje pappie paar hip hoppers krijgt die even te veel input geven in de mic vergeleken met het zangeresje er voor)

Wat mij heel interessant lijkt is de ulx-d met de dubbele & 4 voudige ontvanger met o.a. ingebouwde combinder en cascade mogelijkheid

----------


## speakertech

> TV Kanaal 39 t/m 41 (614MHz tot 638MHz) is door de overheid aangewezen als gebied wat het huidig kanaal 63 moet gaan vervangen.



Dat geldt weer niet als je in een grensgebied woont. Ik heb hier in het zuiden best wel een probleem op K41. Kennelijk zit er in België een zender op K40 en dan gaat het al helemaal mis. Mijn 3000 mic's van Sennheiser liggen weg te roesten.

Speakertech

----------


## DJ Antoon

Kent iemand:

http://www.yamaudio.com/Product/Wire...hone/2375.html

----------


## desolation

De zoveelste Chinese rotkopie van Shure/Sennheiser/AKG ?

----------


## speakertech

> De zoveelste Chinese rotkopie van Shure/Sennheiser/AKG ?



Ze hebben zelfs op het emailadres bezuinigd, een hotmailadres.
Ooit heeft EV het voor elkaar gekregen om speakers uit de handel te halen, die te veel leken op een EV model. Zou Sennheiser dat niet voor elkaar krijgen? Zelfs de typeaanduiding is gejat.
Overigens ben ik benieuwd of er ook China kopieën bestaan van de antennevlaggetjes. Die stukken printplaat zijn naar mijn mening echt te duur van de echte merken.
 Speakertech.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De zoveelste Chinese rotkopie van Shure/Sennheiser/AKG ?



Op marktplaats staat iets van dit merk, dus het is al in nederland door gedrongen.

Sommige  :Cool:  merken produceren in china, en dan gaan de "kopien" via de achterdeur van die fabriek naar buiten onder een andere naam.

Echter de oudere EW sets die ik heb zijn in duitsland gemaakt, ook van binnen zie ik ook puur duitse onderdelen zoals de kale pcb die van Wurth Electronic af komt. Of dat nu nog zo is...

----------


## vasco

> Ze hebben zelfs op het emailadres bezuinigd,  een hotmailadres.



Tja, ze moeten ergens bezuinigen om top  producten goedkoop te houden toch  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Op marktplaats staat iets van dit merk, dus het is al in Nederland door gedrongen.



Dan heeft Sennheiser er gelijk een stokje voor gestoken want op Marktplaats is er niets (meer) te vinden van dit merk.

----------


## zjeten

Hoi,
Zijn er ondertussen al meer gebruikservaringen met de ULX -D , zijn er betere alternatieven in senheisser in die prijsklasse +-1800 euro en wat neem je best. Beta 58 of een beta 87 kop. Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## frederic

Met een béta58 kop zal je meer mensen blij maken, omdat ze die beter kennen.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Hoi,
> Zijn er ondertussen al meer gebruikservaringen met de ULX -D , zijn er betere alternatieven in senheisser in die prijsklasse +-1800 euro en wat neem je best. Beta 58 of een beta 87 kop. Groeten,
> Jeffrey



de ULX-D ontvanger klinken waanzinnig goed, heb ze naast normale ULX en SLX  series gebruikt op dezelfde productie en de ULX-d klink zo helder en dynamisch, klonk toen ineens alsof er een wollen plopkap om de andere microfoons zat.

----------


## hfprints

Gebruik van draadloze microfoons op 800 MHz.

Zojuist kreeg ik een berichtje van storing op de 800 MHz band. Hoewel nog niet in gebruik blijkt de nieuwe Iphone 5 geschikt te zijn voor de LTE frequenties. Er zijn nu twee gevallen bekend dat er storing is geweest door gebruik van de bestaande 800 MHz apparatuur, dus de ellende is reeds begonnen. OA op het Leidse plein en bij Dutchview is er al paniek geweest door uitval. Vermoedelijk omdat er een toestel is die contact met het LTE netwerk probeert te krijgen, een netwerk die er nog niet is.

En ja, die 800 MHz wordt nog volop verkocht en vanaf 1 jan. 2013 niet meer te gebruiken, dus wees gewaarschuwd.

----------


## showband

> @showband; die latency met digitale systemen is met in-ears echt niet acceptabel. Dan kun je echt niet meer timen als muzikant of zanger(es). Op een live stage met monitors is het werkbaar; zoals jij zelf al jaren ervaart en betrouwbaar en van goede geluidskwaliteit. Maar die doorbraak die jij verwacht komt er niet. Anders had bijvoorbeeld Shure nooit zoveel R&D geld in Axient gestoken en had Sennheiser ook wel een digitaal alternatief gehad.




om hier weer eens p terug te komen:
http://www.lectrosonics.com/Wireless...rs/quadra.html

Digital Wireless IEM Monitor.......
en met fancy functies ook!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Wat ik me nu afvraag: iedereen gebruikt straks een digitale draadloze microfoon (latency a), de monitors worden gemixt op een digitale mixer (latency b) en nu komt daar ook nog een digitale iem (latency c) bij. Dat wordt wel héél erg veel latency bij elkaar, en ik vraag me serieus af of daar nog wel mee te werken valt?

Iemand ook al ervaring met de nieuwe Sennheiser 9000 series trouwens? Top of the line digitale draadloze techniek...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat ik me nu afvraag: iedereen gebruikt straks een digitale draadloze microfoon (latency a), de monitors worden gemixt op een digitale mixer (latency b) en nu komt daar ook nog een digitale iem (latency c) bij. Dat wordt wel héél erg veel latency bij elkaar, en ik vraag me serieus af of daar nog wel mee te werken valt?



Net ff eerder zingen dus. :Wink: 
Je vergeet nog een eventuele processor voor de monitors.
Er zijn zelfs artiesten die problemen hebben met de latency van een digitaal monitor console.

----------


## peterwagner

Als alle transmissies digitaal zijn, kom je op minimaal 7 miliseconden latency. Ik denk dat dat te veel is voor IEM.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Als alle transmissies digitaal zijn, kom je op minimaal 7 miliseconden latency. Ik denk dat dat te veel is voor IEM.



Dat is exact mijn punt. Met een simpel floortje valt er vaak nog wel mee te leven (je hebt nu al digitale tafel + digitale speakerprocessing + afstand floormonitor tot oor en daar heb ik nog nooit iemand over horen klagen), maar via IEM lijkt mij al die extra latency wel heel erg confronterend.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Er zijn zelfs artiesten die problemen hebben met de latency van een digitaal monitor console.



Die zullen er ongetwijfeld zijn, maar ik ben ze nog niet in het wild tegengekomen...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als alle transmissies digitaal zijn, kom je op minimaal 7 miliseconden latency. Ik denk dat dat te veel is voor IEM.



Stel dat het heel warm is  :Smile:  geluid gaat dan met 350m/s dus dan is dat 2,45 meter. (Meestal dus minder.)

Nu zijn mensen vaak toch wel ruim 1,5 meter lang, in de ouderwetse situatie met floor monitors, heb je dus al zeker 1,2 meter vertraging van de speaker naar het oor, als je dan nog eens een klein beetje weg loopt dan zit je ook al gauw aan 2,5 meter.

Dat gaat dan wel, maar met iem niet?

----------


## chippie

Heb twee ULX-D systemen met body packs en micro SM58. 
Als headsets gebruiken we de Sennheiser HSP 4.
Updates mogelijk met het WWB 6.5 beta systeem.
Instelling van de signaalsterkte mogelijk 1mW, 10mW, 20mW.
Batterij stand te zien op de ontvanger en de zender.
Ontvangst direkt te bekijken op ontvanger.
Ben er erg tevreden over.

----------


## PvG

Mbt latency & iem: 
Ik ben er nog niet helemaal achter (kan zelf niet zingen :-) ), maar ik heb een sterk vermoeden dat latency icm iem vervelender is, omdat de kamfilter effecten (interferentie van eigen stem met delayed iem) erg sterk kunnen zijn (sterke uitdoving van specieke frequenties). 
Bij normale floormonitoren zijn er vaak meerdere bronnen op verschillende afstanden en wordt je stem door de ruimte (reverb) uitgesmeerd. Daardoor is er veel minder uitdoving van specifieke frequenties.
Bij een volledig analoog systeem (mic+mixer+iem) is de delay nihil en heeft de zanger(es) nergens last van. Voeg enkele ms delay toe (digi mic, mixer en/of iem) en je hebt de poppen aan het dansen. De trucjes om de pijn te verzachten zijn waarschijnlijk: reverb en/of ambience geluid (extra mics) toevoegen. Iemand ervaring mee?

----------


## NesCio01

> De trucjes om de pijn te verzachten zijn waarschijnlijk: reverb en/of ambience geluid (extra mics) toevoegen. Iemand ervaring mee?



Hoi PvG,

Ik heb hier geen eigen ervaring mee, maar zie in het theater regelmatig
bij IEM gebruik dat 'zaalgeluid' wordt gerouted naar de IEM.
Over latency heb ik hier niet eerder over gehoord, wel dat dit routen van
het zaalgeluid m.n. is voor het contact met het publiek.

Stel dat dit het latencyprobleem oplost, dan is het logisch dat je er
in deze set up niets over hoort.

grtz

Nes

----------


## chippie

Geen enkele klachten gehad ivm latency op ULX-D.

----------


## MarkRombouts

@Chippie: Heb je ULX-d gebruikt in combinatie met een digitale of analoge tafel voor de monitormix. Was deze monitor in-ear of floormonitor.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Ik hoorde dat er al problemen geconstateerd zijn met "oude" zender ontvangers boven de 790MHz rondom eindhoven? Zijn er al testen bezig? Of is dit verkooppraat.

----------


## NesCio01

Frequenties tussen 782 en 790 Mhz
(kanaal 60) staan bij Sennheiser voor de regio Eindhoven,
rood geblokt. De D-band (Sennheisser) gaat echter tot 822 Mhz.

Ik kan me het 'verkooppraatje' niet zo voorstellen.
Op dit moment koop je voor Nederland, Vlaanderen en
het Westen van Duitsland toch geen sets meer in de
D-band (van Sennheiser).

Dan verkoop je toch eerlijk dat deze frequentie er per
medio 2014 uitgaat?

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

Om dit topic weer even boven te halen het volgende;

Scholen willen in het kader van het onbruikbaar worden van hun huidige draadloze sets nieuwe aanschaffen. De meeste hebben geen al te hoge budgetten maar ondanks dat denk ik dat er wel leuke setjes te koop zijn in de budgetten die ze noemen.

Ik heb de Sennheiser XSW35 al eens gehoord en dat klinkt zeker niet slecht voor genoemde toepassingen. Echter komen een aantal scholen ook met de vraag naar de AKG Perception WMS45 Vocal Set. Hierbij gaat het dan ook om het gebruikersgemak, weinig knoppen en keuzes.

Kent iemand deze serie van AKG en is het vergelijkbaar met de Sennheiser?

Anderen ideeën van merken en/of types in deze prijsklassen tot 400 euro zijn natuurlijk ook welkom.

----------


## drbeat

> AKG Perception WMS45 Vocal Set. Kent iemand deze serie van AKG en is het vergelijkbaar met de Sennheiser?



Deze is kwa prijs en kwaliteit voor spraak niet slecht. Ik zelf zou eerder voor de Sennheiser gaan. 
Ik zelf werk zo af en toe eens met de AKG bij een kerkje wat zo af en toe wat nodig heeft. 

Ik ben best fan van AKG, altans van sommige microfoons, maar niet allemaal. Helaas is deze mic niet een van mijn favorite mics maar is die voor dit soort toepasiingen bij scholen eigenlijk prima te gebruiken. Vaak hebben zij daar ook wat budget speakertjes hangen, dus hoor je het verschil wat minder snel met een duurder systeem..En bij spraak kom je vaak nog goed weg met dit systeempje. 

Line 6 heeft ook mooie systeempjes, en ik mag zeggen dat die voor die prijs eigenlijk erg goed klinken..(voor wat het waard is hoor) deze:  Line 6 XD V35. of deze vond ik eigenlijk ook niet gek klinken: Line 6 XD V55. Kwam een tijdje terug een zanger die auditie kwam doen bij mijn mixband mee aangesprongen...vond hem voor zijn stem erg geschikt....

----------


## SPS

> Om dit topic weer even boven te halen het volgende;
> Anderen ideeën van merken en/of types in deze prijsklassen tot 400 euro zijn natuurlijk ook welkom.



Shure PGX met sm58 kop. Gebruik ik ook al een paar jaar (en moet ik dus ook vervangen helaas)
Ben er zeer tevreden over voor spraak en zelfs zang in kleine settings

----------


## PvG

AKG DMS70 op 2.4GHz is voor dit soort kleinschalig gebruik prima. De handheld heeft een D5 kop die prima klinkt. Is alleen een beetje gevoelig voor contactgeluid. Digitale verbinding klinkt perfect. Kost ook weinig...

----------


## desolation

> Shure PGX met sm58 kop. Gebruik ik ook al een paar jaar (en moet ik dus ook vervangen helaas)
> Ben er zeer tevreden over voor spraak en zelfs zang in kleine settings



Voor zang vind ik zelfs een SLX rotzooi. Prima voor spraak, maar als je er eens een ULX naast hebt gehoord dan weet je pas écht hoe hard de PGX en SLR de capsules hun klank verzieken. 
De PGX vond ik qua ontvangst zelf ook erg tegenvallen, de instap AKG's presteren daar een stuk beter.

----------


## NesCio01

Nes is benieuwd naar hoe de
d:Facto II koppen gaan klinken
op de bestaande handhelds
........

grtz

Nes

----------


## rdreiers

> Nes is benieuwd naar hoe de
> d:Facto II koppen gaan klinken
> op de bestaande handhelds
> ........
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes




Richard is iemand aan het zoeken die voor hem een d:facto II kop wilt kopen voor op de SKM 5000.

Als tegenprestatie zal ik een aantal zangstukken opnemen en deze toesturen.

----------


## desolation

> Nes is benieuwd naar hoe de
> d:Facto II koppen gaan klinken
> op de bestaande handhelds
> ........
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Op Wisycom alleszins heerlijk, ik verwacht eigenlijk op ULX of ULX-D hetzelfde. Jammer genoeg zullen er wel enkele pummels het ook op een SLX gaan schroeven en dan is het om zeep  :Frown:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Op Wisycom alleszins heerlijk, ik verwacht eigenlijk op ULX of ULX-D hetzelfde. Jammer genoeg zullen er wel enkele pummels het ook op een SLX gaan schroeven en dan is het om zeep



Beste 'desolation': een beetje meer respect voor de medeforumleden is je al vaker toegedicht maar ik doe het ook nog maar een keer. Er zitten hier op het forum veel 'pummels' en 'geluidsboeren' die van hun hobby een deugd maken en ook proberen bij te dragen. Zij vertegenwoordigen geen grote firma's met veel zakgeld (of leengeld) die zomaar een graai kunnen doen uit de voorraad van Shure, Sennheiser & co en er stapels UHF-R/Axient/ULX-D of 3/5/9000 series weghalen.

Veel van onze collega's hier zijn al blij met een PGX/SLX setje en heb daar dan ook wat meer respect voor in je bewoordingen.

Ontopic:

Ik wil je woorden wel kracht bij zetten m.b.t. inhoud van de boodschap. Na zelf een aantal jaar met LX (VHF) te hebben gewerkt heb ik via PGX de stap naar ULXP en vervolgens naar UHF-R gemaakt. PGX was een ware downgrade in klankperformance. Echter wel een makkelijk en betrouwbaar product met simpel gebruik. Idem voor de daar op gebaseerde SLX (die je veel in het bandjescircuit tegenkomt) De companding is zelfs zo hoorbaar dat, zoals al eerder genoemd hier, het wel eens als lekker kan worden ervaren doordat je een boost in het laag en hoog krijgt. Zeker met een Beta87A is dat mijn ervaring. Ga je vervolgens naar UHF-R toe dan hoor je pas weer echt iets wat in de buurt komt van dezelfde mic met een draadje!

Op dit moment is de keuze voor nieuwe draadloze systemen afhankelijk van je gebruik best lastig. Doe je alleen headsetjes of doe je veel handhelds? Afhankelijk van de prijs wil je zo weinig mogelijk of technisch zo goed mogelijke companding techniek voor je draadloze overdracht. Bij Shure en Sennheiser zegt met dat alle 2,4Ghz oplossing niet voor de professionele markt bedoeld zijn. (En ik kan ze daar geen ongelijk in geven) 
Echter voor bovengenoemde semi professionals en amateurs kunnen dit soort systemen een prima oplossing zijn.

Wacht even totdat Shure met GLX-D komt in NL (na Pro L+S Frankfurt leverbaar). Dan heb je een digitaal systeem met accu en Shure techniek voor een acceptabele prijs. BLX zou ik links laten liggen. (Nadeel van beide systemen is de geintegreerde microfoonkop)(GLX-D en BLX gaan anders heten in NL! Ze vervangen PGX en PGX-D en waarschijnlijk ook SLX waarvan ik in Frankfurt ook een opvolger van verwacht)

Sennheiser heeft op het moment nergens een antwoord op. EW100 G3 systemen zijn prima (mits met 900 series zangkoppen ook voor zang zeer acceptabel) en betrouwbaar maar blijft net als de 2000 series een evolutie op de EW100 G1 techniek van 15 jaar geleden. 

AKG heeft mijn voorkeur niet; echter wil dat niet zeggen dat het bij je kan passen als bandje of als zanger(es). Commercieel gezien wellicht wat lastiger tenzij je alleen eigen producties doet. Mijn ervaring is dat het klankmatig op het niveau van EW100 zit. 

Wysicom is te gek maar niet te betalen en profileert zich naast 3000/5000/UHF-R en Axient.

Line6 heeft een aardige oplossing maar vergeet niet dat ze van huis uit geen draadloos specialist zijn.

----------


## Rieske

> Line6 heeft een aardige oplossing maar vergeet niet dat ze van huis uit geen draadloos specialist zijn.



Maar hebben wel als een van de eerste de 2,4 Ghz technologie professioneel toegepast. En ook een draadloos specialist als Shure zit met een aantal serie's ver onder de kwaliteit van Line6.

----------


## vasco

Iedereen bedankt zover voor de inbreng.

In dit geval gaat het niet om producties waar geld voor op tafel kan komen maar om scholen die niet de UHF-R/Axient/ULX-D of 3/5/9000 series budgetten hebben. Vaak hebben ze 1 tot 4 handzenders en deze willen ze nu vervangen om de bekende reden. Ook gaan dit soort onderwijsinstellingen geen DPA d:facto II koppen schroeven.

De keuze voor AKG WMS45 zou ik niet maken als het de verhuur in moet  maar daar hebben scholen geen last van, is puur eigen gebruik. Ik snap de vraag echter wel want het scheelt bijna 100 euro per set op een Sennheiser XSW35.

De AKG DMS70 ligt toch alweer een behoorlijk stuk boven de mogelijke budgetten. Veel meer dan 400 euro per set kunnen ze niet vrij maken en dat begrijp ik wel.

Goede tip van MusicSupport, de Shure GLX-D even afwachten (midden 2013) en dan luisteren hoe die klinken en wat de prijs gaat doen. Ze zitten nog niet op een schopstoel en voorlopig werken de sets nog. Ze willen alleen niet gaan zitten afwachten dat het niet meer werkt want daar komen ze bij scholen vaak pas achter op moment "showtime".

----------


## desolation

> Beste 'desolation': een beetje meer respect voor de medeforumleden is je al vaker toegedicht maar ik doe het ook nog maar een keer. Er zitten hier op het forum veel 'pummels' en 'geluidsboeren' die van hun hobby een deugd maken en ook proberen bij te dragen. Zij vertegenwoordigen geen grote firma's met veel zakgeld (of leengeld) die zomaar een graai kunnen doen uit de voorraad van Shure, Sennheiser & co en er stapels UHF-R/Axient/ULX-D of 3/5/9000 series weghalen.
> 
> Veel van onze collega's hier zijn al blij met een PGX/SLX setje en heb daar dan ook wat meer respect voor in je bewoordingen.



Euh, ik denk dat niemand zich hier aangevallen moet voelen. Het aantal mensen die niet de centen heeft voor ULX/ULX-D  maar die wel doodleuk 800EUR kunnen neerleggen voor een losse microfoonkop (die dus bijna zoveel kost als een complete ULX set met B58 kop). 
Nu mag je mij toedichten wat je wilt, maar je bent hier toch fel aan het overdrijven. Iemand die een d:facto head koopt om op een PGX te schroeven IS een pummel. Eigenlijk iemand die hem op een SLX schroeft ook. Want dan ben je een berg geld aan het verspillen door een heel dure capsule te combineren met een draadloze combo die de gehele klank teniet doet (en je dus even goed je orginele capsule kan gebruiken). 


Ik ben overigens zeker akkoord met je dat GLX-D een pottenbreker kan worden. Het hele concept ziet er goed uit, de ingebouwde li-ion charger is super en qua prijszetting is het evenzeer interessant.

----------


## PvG

> De AKG DMS70 ligt toch alweer een behoorlijk stuk boven de mogelijke budgetten. Veel meer dan 400 euro per set kunnen ze niet vrij maken en dat begrijp ik wel.



? Per ongeluk de prijzen van de 700 bekeken ipv de 70? Een dubbel setje DMS70 (receiver + 2 handhelds) kost 650 incl. BTW. Dus minder dan 400 per "set"...

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

heb voor carnaval een lading r300 van ev gekocht... en moet zeggen: prima dingen voor het geld.
Stalen behuizing, goede zenders, scanbaar op vrije frequenties, helemaal super! en, je kan er gewoon n shure kop op schroeven!

----------


## SPS

> heb voor carnaval een lading r300 van ev gekocht... en moet zeggen: prima dingen voor het geld.
> Stalen behuizing, goede zenders, scanbaar op vrije frequenties, helemaal super! en, je kan er gewoon n shure kop op schroeven!



PM eens een linkje ervan? Ben geintereseert!

----------


## showband

> PM eens een linkje ervan? Ben geintereseert!



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ev+r300

allereerste link:
http://www.electrovoice.com/r300/

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

heb n rackje van 4 en 2 rackjes van 2....

heb er ook al verschillende verkocht aan klanten, en ze vinden het allemaal super!!!

----------


## SPS

Zender van de EV schijnt maar 8mW te zijn.. Wat zijn jouw ervaringen tav afstand/dropouts?

----------


## vasco

Ben ik inderdaad ook wel benieuwd naar, lijken verder ook interessant.

Zo te lezen zijn er in dit segment in elk geval wel mogelijke kandidaten die de oude 800MHz setjes van scholen kunnen vervangen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Jammer genoeg zullen er wel enkele pummels het ook op een SLX gaan schroeven en dan is het om zeep



Dank je wel voor je desolate compliment.
Ik schroef ze op de EW 500 van Sennheiser en begrijp dat
ik me nu pummel mag voelen, althans in jouw referentiekader. :Cool: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## desolation

Not quite, een EW500 klinkt veel minder genepen dan een SLX. 
Persoonlijk vind ik een EW500 al heel lekker klinken met bv een 945 of 965 capsule op. 

Een SLX is leuk met een SM58 of B58 kopje op, maar daar echt een goede capsule op schroeven is parels voor de zwijnen.

----------


## purplehaze

> Een SLX is leuk met een SM58 of B58 kopje op, maar daar echt een goede capsule op schroeven is parels voor de zwijnen.



Een SLX met een SM58-kop (of beta58 idem) is al een redelijk klank-drama als je dit vergelijkt met een SM58 aan een touwtje.. je schrikt je de pleure en wil SLX het liefst meteen ritueel verbranden.. althans dat is mijn ervaring.
Verder is het wel een stabiele draadloze set dat dan weer wel.

----------


## desolation

een kapotte SLX is een goede SLX! die zal tenminste geen capsules meer verkrachten  :Smile:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> Zender van de EV schijnt maar 8mW te zijn.. Wat zijn jouw ervaringen tav afstand/dropouts?



Klopt, wisten we al toen we ze gingen kopen, daarom meteen een atenne combiner en 2 actieve vlaggen erbij.
spul is in de maand voor carnaval n feesttent in gegaan voor zittings avonden, waar we er 6 naast elkaar hebben gebruikt.
Geen uitval gehad, en sommige artiesten kwamen in n bomvolle tent vannuit achter pratend/zingend op (+/-50m afstand) en geen uitval gehad.

feit is natuurlijk dat het budget dingen zijn, daar hebben we ze ook op gekocht, puur voor amateur dingen, dj acts met mc's ed. voor bandjes en tapeacts gebruik ik gewoon shure ULX....

beetje zonde om voor die amateurdingen duure systemen te kopen, die vervolgens 3kwart jaar op de plank staan.

----------


## Audio & Co.

> Maar hebben wel als een van de eerste de 2,4 Ghz technologie professioneel toegepast. En ook een draadloos specialist als Shure zit met een aantal serie's ver onder de kwaliteit van Line6.



Helemaal eens, de technologie achter line-6 is echt goed. De handzenders kunnen voorzien worden van een shure capsule, en dan kan er voor"weinig" geld een mooi systeem geleverd worden. Zeker voor de onderwijsinstellingen, kantine' s en buurthuizen.

Tot 2014 zijn de "oude" frequenties nog te gebruiken, alvorens deze verboden worden. Op de site van shure.nl staat nu een overzicht van de zgn white spots in de frequentie banden. In elke provincie is er ruimte voor de "oude" frequenties, in een beperkte bandbreedte. Deze white spots bevinden zich met name onder de 798 mhz. De beschikbare frequenties zijn niet ruim, maar wel werkbaar voor een zender of 6 tot 8.

Bij output den bosch staan er sessies gepland over de nieuwe frequenties. Deze sessies worden begeleid door Shure. Erg leerzaam voor de mensen die er meer van willen weten.

Als er zaken vernoemd worden die reeds benoemd zijn, excuus... Heb niet het hele draadje gelezen. ;-)

----------


## vasco

> Tot 2014 zijn de "oude" frequenties nog te gebruiken, alvorens deze verboden worden.



 Correctie: tot 1 januari 2016 volgens vele bronnen.




> Als er zaken vernoemd worden die reeds  benoemd zijn, excuus... Heb niet het hele draadje gelezen. ;-)



Had het nu wel eerst gelezen i.v.m. correcte informatie geven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agraaff

reeds in ander draadje geplaatst maar werd verwezen naar hier.

Ik heb voor de school (basis school Almere) momenteel onderstaand setje:
Omitronic uhf-400 (http://www.bax-shop.nl/handheld-draa...t-details.html) helaas linkje van de concurent, jullie hebben hem niet op de site.

Nu las ik echter hier http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/onde...ofoons/landing dat de 790  862 MHz band 4G word.

Laat dit setje nu net op de band 790 tot 814 mHz werken  :Frown: 

Kan ik deze nog blijven gebruiken of is het binnen een jaar over? Hij voldoet voor het gebruik namelijk wel.

Zo niet wat is een leuk vervangend setje voor niet al te veel geld?
Hoeft geen topkwaliteit te zijn, horen ze toch niet.

Bijzaak maar vind het wel vreemd dat overal (ook hier) nog gewoon setjes worden verkocht in een frequentieband waarval blijkbaar al lang bekend is dat deze komt te vervallen???

Kreeg al een tip om bedraad te doen, bedraad is inderdaad ideaal maar het probleem daarmee is dat ze dan kabels moeten aansluiten.
Ik heb dit al eens geprobeerd uit te leggen, op papier gezet, plaatjes erbij, stikkeren etc. met het gevolg dat in 1 jaar tijd de actieve speakers al 2 keer de versterker is opgeblazen. Vraag me niet wat ze daar doen maar als het niet werkt gaan ze in het wilde weg kabels lopen prikken en lostrekken etc.

Zoals ik het nu heb is het redelijk fool proof. geen kabels trekken, alleen volume knopje draaien en mic aan of uit zetten.

Dus liever ook weer een soortgelijks iets terug.

Zit ook te denken aan 2 vast microfoons aan het plafond boven het podium te monteren voor voorstellingen. en dan minder draadloze mics. (1 of 2 zijn dan genoeg).
Nog iemand tips voor zoiets? 2 grensvlak microfoons bv?

----------


## NesCio01

> Kan ik deze nog blijven gebruiken of is het binnen een jaar over? Hij voldoet voor het gebruik namelijk wel.



Tot 1 januari 2016 mogen, in 2 frequentieranges, 1 bij 790 en de
andere ben ik ff kwijt, deze sets gebruikt blijven worden.
Hierna, officieel niet meer.
Als jij uitzendt en niemand ondervindt daar last van, kun je gerust
blijven gebruiken. Veel last kun je trouwens niet veroorzaken,
gelet op het weinige aan wattage dat je uitstuurt.

Wat meer tricky zal zijn, is wat gaat jouw ontvanger oppikken
in deze frequentie en uitsturen aan je PA? 
(Niet leuk op een ouderavond als je ipv de directeur de geluiden van
bijvb. meiden van Holland door de speakers hoort komen)..........

grtz

Nes

----------


## drummerke

dan toch gewoon kiezen voor een XSW van sennheiser?

----------


## rdreiers

> WIj willen een nieuwe set draadloze microfoons kopen en we hebben besloten voor de Shure te gaan.
> 
> Natuurlijk is de Axient het beste, maar deze mag maar aan een aantal partijen verkocht worden (volgens shure NL). Een set van 4 mic's, 4 beldpacks en 4 ontvangers met de randapparatuur komt uit op ongeveer 50.000 euro. Wel een investering voor de lange termijn maar totaal niet binnen het budget.
> 
> Ook de UHF-R valt een beetje buiten het budget dat ik ervoor wil uitgeven.
> 
> Een logisch gevolg zou zijn om dan voor de de ULX zijn, maar het schijnt dat dit een verouderde technologie is. Ook zit je dan weer met de 9volt batterijen.
>  De ULX-D schijnt ook ooit in NL te koop te zijn, maar volgens Shure is het systeem nog niet stabiel te zijn en vooral storing te geven op langere afstanden.
> 
> Dus dan toch voor de SLX gaan? Dit ziet er wel weer een behoorlijk budget uit. Of kan ik beter wachten op de ULX-D, op zich hebben we nog een aantal maanden voordat eventuele storingen zouden kunnen plaatsvinden.




SLX ? Dat gaat met een luide vocaal vervormen. Ik heb optredens mee gemaakt dat ondanks de -10 Db dip in de handzender het rode lampje meer aan dan uit was. Als je het over te weinig budget systeem hebt is het dit wel.

Als is de keus als artiest heb tussen slx of ew100G3 met 945 kapsel dan wist ik het wel........

Als jouw klanten slx prima vinden, ook goed, geeft gelijk aan hoe slecht hun gehoor is.

Uit de praktijk weet ik dat ook op moeilijke (kleine en luide) podia een 945 perfect werkt.

Maar nogmaals als jouw klanten een slx systeem wel lekker vinden qua klank, ben je voor weinig geld toch klaar voor een systeem.

Richard

----------

